# QLD: Lake Wivenhoe



## Novice (Sep 14, 2011)

My wife got a nice Bass at Wivy this arvo . Fishing from Billies bay , its good to see that some are still there.




























She got the fish on a Gold Bassman spinnerbait .

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice fish and weather again!

Attention Occy ... 
.. spinnerbaits ...
... in QLD ...
... again!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Wew! That is a cracker bass, looks real healthy too, not to mention I think he's had a few too many XXXXs.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

The first two photos are great. The first one because it shows the fish from an angle that's different to what we're used to seeing. Second shot makes the fish look like a monster!! I'm sure some of the recent Bass on here are on steroids, I thought they were supposed to be cute little delicate things.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

That is a killer of a Bass.
Well Done Wifey.
What about yourself Dave, anything to report?
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Novice (Sep 14, 2011)

paulsod said:


> That is a killer of a Bass.
> Well Done Wifey.
> What about yourself Dave, anything to report?
> Cheers
> Paul


All I got was one Whiskered Grunting Bass " Oink, oink , oink " 










Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Novice said:


> All I got was one Whiskered Grunting Bass " Oink, oink , oink "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks suspicously like the Whiskered Grunting Barramundi we get up here sometimes. :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dave ever since Alison became the champ she has been on fire with some nice results mate.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Novice said:


> paulsod said:
> 
> 
> > That is a killer of a Bass.
> ...





Barrabundy said:


> Looks suspicously like the Whiskered Grunting Barramundi we get up here sometimes. :lol:


Now I'm not a freshwater fisherman, but I'm a bit sus about these ID reports. And I've got 'Grants Guide to Fishes", to back me up (page 666).

I reckon you're both wrong. I'm sure it's an Enogerra Dam Toga. Dead ringer.

Trevor


----------



## Novice (Sep 14, 2011)

Dodge said:


> Dave ever since Alison became the champ she has been on fire with some nice results mate.


Dodge, its getting unbearable . WayneD and I hit the River below Wivy this afternoon ( he was blooding his new Mantra Noa yak ) and Alison caught up with us a little while later . While trolling a spinnerbait down to where Wayne and I were fishing she gets this....




























:shock:

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Dave,

Now don't take this the wrong way way... this is mojo stuff only. I was wondering like, if Alison wasn't busy Wednesday, might she consider coming out for a paddle at Scarby, sticking right close to me, looking for big Snaps? Just thought it might be mutually beneficial....

Tell me i'm dreamin'. But don't shoot me.

I'm alergic to guns.


----------



## youngfisho (Feb 13, 2008)

Like what I'm going to do with my brother in law........leave her at home. U don't want her to take all the glory 

Cracking fish just the same. Will be there in December hoping to score one of those 50cm models.

Cheers n beers

Andrew


----------



## doubletrouble (Dec 6, 2007)

Hmmmm .... what's with these women? My missus constantly outfishes me. Lucky for me that Ana doesn't know Alison, or she would leave me behind and make it a girls day out.
Well done Alison.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Awesome Yellow belly!


----------



## 000dylan000 (Aug 12, 2010)

Yet more proof there is bass in Wivenhoe and I'm just a rubbish fisherman :lol: :lol: :lol:

Although I am pretty adept at landing those whiskered grunting bass


----------



## Bandy (Jul 27, 2011)

Very nice. Never attempted bass fishing but sure am enthused now.


----------

